# 200 to 650 acres available for deer and turkey in butts county



## Flet12 (Jul 25, 2011)

200 to 650 acres available for hunting lease in Butts County near intersection of I-75 and GA Highway 16.  Deer and Turkey, other considered.  Open fields and timber land.  Along river with creeks.  $15.00/acre.
VF


----------



## Brian Hancock (Jul 29, 2011)

*hunting land*

please call about  land for leases 4048867161


----------



## Brian Hancock (Jul 29, 2011)

please call 4048867161 4042471383


----------



## Hunter5608 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey do you still have property for lease? if so please call me 7703181089


----------



## DAVID HINSON (Aug 15, 2011)

*Butts co. property*

Is land still available for lease? my # 770-318-0740


----------

